# Craftsman snow thrower only runs at full throttle.



## NYDIYER (Oct 29, 2014)

Hello Everybody,

I am new to the forum so I hope I am not asking a question that has already been answered.

I have a craftsman 24" snow thrower and I just replaced the carb and gas tank because of bad gas sitting in there for a few years. When I fired it up it was running good with the choke on but as soon as I took the off the engine ran very high and there was no response to the throttle lever other than when I put it to stop position at which time it shuts off. While it was idling really high I pushed on the plastic piece on top of the carb that the throttle spring connects to and I was able to control the idle that way. I thought it might need new throttle and governor springs but it seems too easy. Can someone please help? Thank you


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

NYDIYER said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> I am new to the forum so I hope I am not asking a question that has already been answered.
> 
> I have a craftsman 24" snow thrower and I just replaced the carb and gas tank because of bad gas sitting in there for a few years. When I fired it up it was running good with the choke on but as soon as I took the off the engine ran very high and there was no response to the throttle lever other than when I put it to stop position at which time it shuts off. While it was idling really high I pushed on the plastic piece on top of the carb that the throttle spring connects to and I was able to control the idle that way. I thought it might need new throttle and governor springs but it seems too easy. Can someone please help? Thank you


Since you replaced the carb, are you sure the linkage is installed correctly? post the engine model number etc and someone can probably help. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## NYDIYER (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you for the response.

I marked it before I took it off and put it back the same way. The Engine model# 265-SU-11. Thank you in advance for any help.


----------

